# Best website for... (Dental nurse jobs)



## Vaxa (Jul 23, 2014)

Dental Nurse Jobs in spain?

After I finish a position in China me and my girlfriend will be looking to relocate to spain to work. 

She is a head dental nurse and has been for around 10 years or so.

Any good websites in regards to this type of job for her to check out?

Thanks guys.


Edit:

Also she currently resides and is from the UK so she is already a part of the EU so visa would not be an issue is that right? As EU members do not require any special visa for working abroad is that correct?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Vaxa said:


> Dental Nurse Jobs in spain?
> 
> After I finish a position in China me and my girlfriend will be looking to relocate to spain to work.
> 
> ...


Are you saying that she is a UK national holding a UK passport?


----------



## Vaxa (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah buddy we are both UK citizens with UK passports.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

So, you will both be able to come to Spain and look for work.

BUT, if you plan to reside here, you will *both* need to prove sufficient savings in a Spanish bank and you will *both* need to show private health cover. This must be done within 90 days of arriving.

Obviously, if one (or both) of you land a contracted job, then this will show income and show health cover.


----------



## Vaxa (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks a lot buddy good to hear! 

I thought it would be a lot more expensive living in Spain it seems much the same as the UK apart from the long term rents which I find very cheap!

How are ESL teaching jobs in Spain does anyone know? I am not the most qualified but once I finish in China, Beijing I will have completed 6 months TESOL/TEFL certified.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> So, you will both be able to come to Spain and look for work.
> 
> Obviously, if one (or both) of you land a contracted job, then this will show income and show health cover.


....to clarify- one of you getting a job will not be sufficient for the other to get residence. 

Though you don't have the best qualifications- CELTA or Trinity- there are English teaching jobs but they are often low paid and anti social hours. You'll find more info in the FAQ thread.

There was a recent thread about dental nurse jobs- you can do a search for it UK dental qualifications may not be accepted in Spain, unless your girlfriend spends a lot of time and money to get them recognised, though an English practice might accept them.

Are you aware how bad the job situation is in Spain? Around 60% of under 25s are unemployed, and around 30% of the population generally.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

The FAQ thread is right at the top above yours and you can do a search for the other.


----------

